# Recreational OTC drugs



## Pigmie1 (Apr 27, 2010)

Im interested in trying different types of OTC drugs and experiencing different types of highs/trips. if you could list the ones you know of with a description of its effects, or a personal story that would be great.

im familiar with dxm and im quite fond of it. the light floaty feelings and euphoria are great as well as the lowered inhibitions and open mindness you experience.

im also familiar with benadryl (diphenhydramine) but am not so crazy about it. it puts you to sleep and its really trippy but not really in a good way. if you can stay awake you see spiders and hear voices, and think people are with you when theyre not. its interesting though.


----------



## rzza (Apr 27, 2010)

i sucked down a whipped cream today. it was my first one in like 6 years, geez it was nice.


----------



## 562FireK (Apr 27, 2010)

OTC highs are no bueno. Dramamine (diphenhydrinate) has the same effects you described from diphenhydramine. I wouldn't go there.


----------



## Pigmie1 (Apr 27, 2010)

ive heard of the whipped cream thing, Whats it like? and yes ive also tried dramamine, thats not good either. however dxm is one of my favorite rec drugs.


----------



## 562FireK (Apr 27, 2010)

Have you experienced bug hallucinations with dxm, or was that only because you mixed it with the diphenhydramine? I thought about trying dxm, but after my experience with dramamine, decided to stay away from otc. =P


----------



## Pigmie1 (Apr 27, 2010)

hallucinations dont happen on dxm except in extremely large doses. dxm and diphenhydramine are completely different. dxm in a light dose (200-300mgs) is very similar to marijuana. a moderate dose(350-600mgs) is a very euphoric, very mind opening, and very entertaining high ( this is my personal favorite) high doses above 800 are very delusional and not good if your inexperienced with dxm. ive taken 1400mgs and left earth for 6 hours. it was amazing but not something to do regularly. try it im sure youl enjoy it


----------



## rzza (Apr 27, 2010)

Pigmie1 said:


> ive heard of the whipped cream thing, Whats it like? and yes ive also tried dramamine, thats not good either. however dxm is one of my favorite rec drugs.


im a hard core athiest, lets just say....for about 40 seconds after i sucked it down there WAS a god and it was me!!


----------



## That 5hit (Apr 27, 2010)

whipped cream ?????


----------



## Pigmie1 (Apr 27, 2010)

yeah you turn it upside down and inhale the propellant


----------



## rzza (Apr 27, 2010)

its like a nitrous balloon.


----------



## xxsesimeseedxx (Apr 27, 2010)

this is ROLLITUP.ORG, not poppills.org. MJ is way beyond any other "drug", i hate even calling it that. take your junkie talk elsewhere.


----------



## 562FireK (Apr 28, 2010)

xxsesimeseedxx said:


> this is ROLLITUP.ORG, not poppills.org. MJ is way beyond any other "drug", i hate even calling it that. take your junkie talk elsewhere.


 Look what sub-forum you're in. =P

Considering the costs to buy enough to get high on dxm (I'm a fatty, in my experiences I gotta go with larger doses to get desired effects), I'd rather just buy a dub and roll a blunt. =P


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 28, 2010)

OTC'S highs are just for lame asses.... sorry if I offended some... but, its the truth!


----------



## Pigmie1 (Apr 28, 2010)

the fact that you can legally buy drugs does not make them any "lamer". dxm is a legitimate, powerful drug. So are you saying that when marijuana is legalized, and is able to be bought OTC it will be a lame ass substance?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 28, 2010)

Pigmie1 said:


> the fact that you can legally buy drugs does not make them any "lamer". dxm is a legitimate, powerful drug. So are you saying that when marijuana is legalized, and is able to be bought OTC it will be a lame ass substance?


I see OTC drugs in general the ones that you find at your local rite aid or CVS pharmacy shelves... you can't buy pure dxm OTC... just cough syrup and triple C nonsense!


----------



## brandon. (Apr 28, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> I see OTC drugs in general the ones that you find at your local rite aid or CVS pharmacy shelves... you can't buy pure dxm OTC... just cough syrup and triple C nonsense!


You're wrong sir... check out dexalone and sucrets cough.

Active ingredient is dxm only.

also... if you use any of the crap with other meds, do an extraction for god sakes!


----------



## Pigmie1 (Apr 28, 2010)

robotussin maximum strength is pure dxm. the only other ingriedients are inactive and benign. pure dxm is easy to OD with, buying the tabs, gels, and syrups makes it easy to get the dosage right


----------



## rzza (Apr 28, 2010)

i love DMX. 'just cuz I love my niggaz'


----------



## Pigmie1 (Apr 28, 2010)

but anyway, does anyone know of other otc drugs with recreational value?


----------



## rzza (Apr 28, 2010)

nutmeg. i think you gotta eat like a whole nut tho


----------



## l333t (Apr 28, 2010)

Dmx is a nice drug but weed is the way to go,laughing gas safe ,fun and cheap,and if really want some u can buy or even make it thank you 1950's popular science
Other drugs bzp if in canada,dmt (not otc),Caffeine,dimenhydrinate , ketamine supposedly is otc at vets.
would stick with weed,laughing gas, and once a while dxm
otc's seem to a way to hurt your body just to get high legally, tho there are exceptions
Don't be a dumbass and do advil to feel cool or what have you,it does nothing what's the point


----------



## Pigmie1 (Apr 29, 2010)

yeah ive tried nutmeg. not my favorite...tastes just awful and takes like 6 hours to kick in. laughing gas sounds interesting though


----------



## rzza (Apr 29, 2010)

gas is fuckin awesome. i mean the best. it will be tuff for you maybe to get a tank of med grade but to get the idea before you go searching just go buy a whipped cream and suck out the gas. youll get the idea. make sure your sitting down and leaning back lol


----------



## beakback (Apr 29, 2010)

Nitrous is the only decent drug mentioned, and it's not an OTC. Also if you want nitrous, the best source is head shops, they sell compressed cartridges of it and 'crackers' to control release, buy some ballons and fill em up.
Nitrous mixes quite nicely mescaline....


----------



## Pigmie1 (Apr 29, 2010)

haha well mescaline im sure is hard to get otc, but ive always wanted to try that too. i ate san pedro cactus once and that was nice aside from the taste and vomiting


----------



## kronic&bars (Apr 29, 2010)

OTC drugs are for pussies, go eat some shrooms


----------



## Pigmie1 (Apr 29, 2010)

kronic&bars said:


> OTC drugs are for pussies, go eat some shrooms


that kinda shit pisses me off. Thats just ignorant to think that just because a drug is packaged and sold legally its a pussy drug. if youve ever tried DXM for example you know that stuff is serious. ive eaten shrooms more times than i can count. im just lookin for new things to try


----------



## FreezerBurn (Apr 29, 2010)

Theres a recipie out there doing a san pedro extraction using honey...tastes....well, like shit. Just not as bad as that bitter ass shit. Dude every place (ie dentist) that stores combustable tanks is required by law to either store them outside or in a room (some states seperate from the building) with a blow away roof incase the fucker blows. This means look in the back of dentists offices for a shed or tanks strapped upright. I'm pretty sure its tanks over a certain size not the little ones. So if you score......you score fucking big....

EDIT*

Not over the counter but ETHNOBOTANICALS! LEGAL FUCKING HIGHS! www.iamshaman.com Kratom is illegal in thailand and has a badass narcotic effect. LSA seeds. NOT MORNING GLORY!!!!!!


----------



## Pigmie1 (Apr 29, 2010)

haha thanks for the info. now kratom is something im thinking about ordering, as well as wild dagga and blue lotus. what are the effects of these?


----------



## FreezerBurn (Apr 29, 2010)

Im VERY curious about blue lotus. HEARD lots of good things.....but thats second hand info. Bluelight is my hard drug forum.....way more chemists and...well......intelligent junkies on there. Shitty weed section though

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/archive/index.php/t-326127.html
http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=39131


----------



## Pigmie1 (Apr 29, 2010)

yes bluelight ive found to be very helpful and reliable


----------



## Syke1 (Apr 29, 2010)

Benzedrex Inhalers. They contain Propylhexedrine , its a potent stim, supposedly like meth...heres the wiki link. I guess you eat the cotton balls inside and blast off. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Propylhexedrine


----------



## LightningMcGreen (May 2, 2010)

yeah, ive tried the "legal highs" and to be honest it wasnt the hype ive read it up to be. i orderd kratom, wild opium lettuce, happy popper beanz as well as cherry popperz. the pills came in bottles of 2 for about 10 bucks a piece, and were more potent than the herbal smokes ( u get about the buzz of a cigarette and lasts about as long, not worth the money in my opinion). 

anyway, the pills dialated my pupils till there was no color, took bout an hour to kick in, and really just gave a really low-grade xtc kinda hi, along with sum mild nausea which would come and go, but nuttin a lil MJ didnt take care of  overall none of them were really a just awesome "high" by themselves but the bzp pills i mentioned add a nice kick to a weed buzz


----------

